# Critique Jasper, 6 yo Roan QH Gelding



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No critique from me, just a comment, Nice horse!!!


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Thank you. He really grew on me fast! He is one of those that if all he was good for is a cute pasture pet to look at and feed I would still keep him around. I like his personality that much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see the downhillness. that's an asset in some kinds of western riding, no?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Pretty color and in nice condition. He has a nice balanced look to him. Both shoulder and front pasterns are a bit too upright. However point of shoulder appears fairly high so likely does not restrict him as much as some. Back is a nice length, though could be shorter and stronger through the coupling. Somewhat downhill, as you said. I like his croup shape. Appears to be slightly back at the knee. The neck ties in well, but something about the muscling looks odd... Can't quite put my finger on it. Looks like a good using sort.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok I looked at his neck more and I think it looks odd because about 8" back from his poll is an area that looks really overdeveloped - almost like a bulge. Does he brace against a tie down? All and all I think his neck could be more properly muscled, but I think that one bulgy spot is why it looks so odd to me.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Tryst said:


> Ok I looked at his neck more and I think it looks odd because about 8" back from his poll is an area that looks really overdeveloped - almost like a bulge. Does he brace against a tie down? All and all I think his neck could be more properly muscled, but I think that one bulgy spot is why it looks so odd to me.


It's hard to tell if what you see is color or bulge... But yes his old owner did ride him in a tie down and he is VERY stiff and bracey. 

That being said he also has a spot in his neck where it appears a chunk was taken out.... I think this poor young horse has had a pretty tough to of it so far.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I see the downhillness. that's an asset in some kinds of western riding, no?


Not really anymore. I see it a lot in cutting horses though... But I don't think it's desirable anymore. With reining where you want that horse as soft and free upfront as possible, I'm guessing the downhillness will make it difficult for this horse...


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Love him! You have a good eye, I see many happy years ahead for the two of you. Looks like he could give just about anything a good try!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I think he moves close behind, and is toed out and cow hocked. But I adore his color. I love roans


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone else see him as cow hocked? I love bay roans


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

EthanQ said:


> Does anyone else see him as cow hocked? I love bay roans


No, not really. If he is, it is very slight. I think he is standing a bit close behind in that rear photo, but does not appear to stand that way in the other photos. Horse's toes need to point out a bit for the way that they move. Pointing straight ahead is incorrect. For true cow hocks the point of the hock will be closer than the pastern.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Beautiful face, lovely ears on him  I just adore blue roans!


----------



## FlynnRider (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't have anything productive to add, just that he's adorable and looks great in blue!


----------

